# BSH Silver spotted x Ragdoll colourpoint



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

I am seeking another kitten, I currently have a "spayed" silver spotted bsh and was looking for another bsh silver spotted... My BSH is so gorgeous really affectioniate and loving, so this is why I am seeking another one. 

Whilst seeking another kitten I came across an advert that is open to reserve a kitten, BSH silver spotted x Ragdoll?? Will they have a pure silver spotted just more fluffy? I dont really want to reserve one and leave a deposit when I am unsure of how they will turn out when older. The parents are both GCCF and come with a kitten pack and vaccinated which incs. Feline leukemia. They arent ready for new homes till 12wks old. 

The advert doesnt come across as a BYB. Any advice? They are selling at £400 - as pets only


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

It's sounds like they're following the right steps with regards to raising the kittens. But to charge £400 for an unregistered cross is taking the p*** in my opinion.

Personally I'd look elsewhere. Best of luck!


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmmm I thought that, I only paid £100 for my BSH but her mother died and I had to hand rear her...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what a pile of crap, they will ALL have short hair, are both parents PKD tested? Does it say? and the raggie HCM? 
They will all take after the british, and if both are registered, ID be asking for the paperwork and if both are on active, if not have have been sold as pets for a reason and the breeder wont know they are breeding :frown2:
of course they are selling asd 'pets only' you cant sell the kittens for breeding as its just .a cross

just looked online you can get this cross for £100-195 *IF* you really want to.

£400????? well, if they sell them, I dunno people are more stupid than I thought, you can get a ped british or ped raggies fullyu health tested for less or the same price!

Just tried to look up the advert and found someone selling british at 8weeks old for £400 ALL gone, no paperwork or vacs, are people really this bloody stupid?


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I'll start lettin my girls roam free and then sell the kittens as siamese x native welsh rare breeds. Should churn them out at £550 easy as breeders. Why are muppets paying idiot prices for moggies? Its the same as all this Jug, Cock-a-doodle and Labramaner ****. Silly people.


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmmm very true.... I feel like one of those silly people now lol... BUT to be honest I dont find many cat breeders very approachable, they are so different from the dog breeders.

I have a quality akita silver grey bitch, who is kc and part of the akita uk group and I know alot of contacts in the akita world BUT choose not to breed her! I know I wouldnt be able to cope with seeing the pups go and I wonder if they were being looked after properly - even though I know they would be sold at £850 - £1000 each if I "could" breed her shes been neutered now.

I am also sick to death of people saying they have a pedigree dog and its called a cock a doodle or a new one for me is a whiffy??? a cross whippet and staff??????? Omg!!!! ARE people just mad... Its all getting out of hand.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MichelleKitti said:


> Hmmm very true.... I feel like one of those silly people now lol... BUT to be honest I dont find many cat breeders very approachable, they are so different from the dog breeders.
> 
> I have a quality akita silver grey bitch, who is kc and part of the akita uk group and I know alot of contacts in the akita world BUT choose not to breed her! I know I wouldnt be able to cope with seeing the pups go and I wonder if they were being looked after properly - even though I know they would be sold at £850 - £1000 each if I "could" breed her shes been neutered now.
> 
> I am also sick to death of people saying they have a pedigree dog and its called a cock a doodle or a new one for me is a whiffy??? a cross whippet and staff??????? Omg!!!! ARE people just mad... Its all getting out of hand.


dont feel like that!!! genuine breeders talk for hours (I know I do!!!) What are you after? your area? maybe able to pass you onto someone!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

£400 for what was almost certainly an accident? I'd look elsewhere!

liz


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

I wanted a pet only BSH silver spotted or a lilac pure.... not bothered about the sex as my cats one rescue is spayed and my BSH silver spotted is also spayed... Dont have it in me to breed anything - not even myself haha.

I live in Manchester, thanks so much. Some of the breeders I have contacted lost me with all there jargon, another one said YOUR not breeding??? I did state that my cats are both spayed lol, and another told me that she wanted any kittens she sold to be indoor cats - mine are indoor cats anyway they wonder around the garden when I am out there with them and I spent alot of money on cat protecting my fencing so they cant escape my large garden. Another breeder said that I couldnt view her cattery and that I had to come appointment only which was fair enough but when i said i wanted to see the parents she said my cattery isnt for public viewing?


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

MichelleKitti said:


> I wanted a pet only BSH silver spotted or a lilac pure.... not bothered about the sex as my cats one rescue is spayed and my BSH silver spotted is also spayed... Dont have it in me to breed anything - not even myself haha.
> 
> I live in Manchester, thanks so much. Some of the breeders I have contacted lost me with all there jargon, another one said YOUR not breeding??? I did state that my cats are both spayed lol, and another told me that she wanted any kittens she sold to be indoor cats - mine are indoor cats anyway they wonder around the garden when I am out there with them and I spent alot of money on cat protecting my fencing so they cant escape my large garden. Another breeder said that I couldnt view her cattery and that I had to come appointment only which was fair enough but when i said i wanted to see the parents she said my cattery isnt for public viewing?


I wouldn't bother with a breeder that doesn't let you view parents, or a breeder that doesnt let you view the cattery. I can understand what you mean about some breeders being unapproachable. I also feel like that and I breed myself. Some are too filled with self-importance to realise that they breed cats and not perform open heart surgery on a daily basis.


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha very true.... I am a semi professional Accountant and these "breeders" act like they are top of the class sometimes.... and most of them are making a living from there cats or husbands


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

I have lilacs but am a long way from you unfortunately as sounds like a lovely home for a kitten!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MichelleKitti said:


> I wanted a pet only BSH silver spotted or a lilac pure.... not bothered about the sex as my cats one rescue is spayed and my BSH silver spotted is also spayed... Dont have it in me to breed anything - not even myself haha.
> 
> I live in Manchester, thanks so much. Some of the breeders I have contacted lost me with all there jargon, another one said YOUR not breeding??? I did state that my cats are both spayed lol, and another told me that she wanted any kittens she sold to be indoor cats - mine are indoor cats anyway they wonder around the garden when I am out there with them and I spent alot of money on cat protecting my fencing so they cant escape my large garden. Another breeder said that I couldnt view her cattery and that I had to come appointment only which was fair enough but when i said i wanted to see the parents she said my cattery isnt for public viewing?


oh do you get some oddens lol!

take a look at kittenlist, the people i knwo only have blue creams!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't be disheartened - it can take time to find the right breeder but take that time and you'll find the right one who is approachable and will let you visit and see the parents etc. I do hope you find your perfect kitten.

Your set up sounds lovely - perfect for Selkirks who like outdoor access but need it to be secure as thy are dopey! Have you tried Lizz Benson - Limatz Cats. She breeds silver spotties and blue spotties BSH and is a lovely lady?


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

I havent tried her, thanks so much I shall take a look at her site x


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Lizz's cats are lovely! They're featured in Your Cat magazine this month!


----------

